# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Dichos populares sobre el agua

## Luján

Se me ha ocurrido hacer un listado de dichos populares y refranes que estén relacionados con el agua.

Así, de pronto recuerdo:

-Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr
-Agua pasada no mueve molino
-Marzo ventoso y Abril lluvioso dejan a Mayo florido y hermoso
-Aguas por Mayo, pan para todo el año
- En Abril, aguas mil

Seguro que entre todos hacemos un lista bien larga.

----------


## jasg555

Agua de Mayo crece el pelo.

Año de nieves año de bienes.

A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores.

El que quiera peces que se moje el c*lo.

 Hay muchas.

----------


## jasg555

Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente.

El agua no enferma, ni emborracha ni te da deudas.

Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.

Para pescar el Rodaballo hay que mojarse o c*r*llo

----------


## Luján

> Agua de Mayo crece el pelo.





> El agua no enferma, ni emborracha ni te da deudas.
> 
> Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.
> 
> Para pescar el Rodaballo hay que mojarse o c*r*llo


Estas que te he citado jamás las había oído, las otras sí pero en el momento de escribir el mensaje no estaban en mi memoria útil.

----------


## Salut

Agua corriente no mata a la gente  :Big Grin: 

(Las chungas son las aguas estancadas, vamos  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## FEDE

Otro para la lista.

Nunca digas, de ese agua no he de beber.

----------


## FEDE

Tanto va el cantaro a la fuente, hasta que se rompe.

----------


## Luján

> Otro para la lista.
> 
> Nunca digas, de ese agua no he de beber.


y esta se completa con: ni este cura no es mi padre  :Wink: 

Así va la lista:

-Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr
-Agua pasada no mueve molino
-Marzo ventoso y Abril lluvioso dejan a Mayo florido y hermoso
-Aguas por Mayo, pan para todo el año
- En Abril, aguas mil
-Agua de Mayo crece el pelo.
-Año de nieves año de bienes.
-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores.
-El que quiera peces que se moje el c*lo.
-Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente.
-El agua no enferma, ni emborracha ni te da deudas.
-Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.
-Para pescar el Rodaballo hay que mojarse o c*r*llo
-Agua corriente no mata a la gente
-Nunca digas, de ese agua no he de beber


¿Quién da más?

----------


## jasg555

> Estas que te he citado jamás las había oído, las otras sí pero en el momento de escribir el mensaje no estaban en mi memoria útil.


 Las tres primeras son muy tipicas madrileñas.

La del rodaballo acabé hasta las narices de oirla en mi temporada gallega y se me ha pegado. Es graciosa.

----------


## jasg555

Una más:

-Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr
-Agua pasada no mueve molino
-Marzo ventoso y Abril lluvioso dejan a Mayo florido y hermoso
-Aguas por Mayo, pan para todo el año
- En Abril, aguas mil
-Agua de Mayo crece el pelo.
-Año de nieves año de bienes.
-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores.
-El que quiera peces que se moje el c*lo.
-Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente.
-El agua no enferma, ni emborracha ni te da deudas.
-Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.
-Para pescar el Rodaballo hay que mojarse o c*r*llo
-Agua corriente no mata a la gente
-Nunca digas, de ese agua no he de beber
-De 40 para arriba, no te mojes la barriga.

----------


## ARAGORM

> y esta se completa con: ni este cura no es mi padre 
> 
> - En Abril, aguas mil


Esta por mi zona se completa: y todas caben en un barril  :Wink: 

- En Abril, aguas mil y todas caben en un barril

----------


## ARAGORM

Otras tres más

-Agua de mayo, no cala el sayo.
-Agua fresca la da el jarro, no de plata sino de barro.
-Aguarse la fiesta.

----------


## nando

Bueno muchos de los que sabía los habeís dicho ya pero se me ocurre alguno

lo estaban esperando como agua de Mayo¡¡¡

beber agua  hace la vista clara¡¡¡

----------


## embalses al 100%

Todos los que yo sabia ya los habeis dicho. Este finde, es decir mñana, me voy al pueblo, allí le preguntaré a los mayores, que son los que más saben.


Un saludo :Wink: .

----------


## FEDE

Cuando el río suena, agua lleva.

Estoy con el agua al cuello.

Todo quedo en agua de borrajas.

Se ahoga en un vaso de agua.

Se me hace agua la boca.

Ya volveran las aguas a su cauce.

Quien no se arriesga no se ahoga.

Voy ha cambiarle el agua al canario.  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Voy ha cambiarle el agua al canario. 
> 
> Un saludo


*y esta que quiere decir???*

----------


## FEDE

> *y esta que quiere decir???*


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  buscalo en San Google  :Embarrassment:  pero normalmente se dice para luego seguir bebiendo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

> buscalo en San Google  pero normalmente se dice para luego seguir bebiendo


ya la busqué he ahí la respuesta


cambiar el agua al canario
Sig:

orinar , mear, miccionar

----------


## No Registrado

El agua más tranquila es la que lleva la mejor corriente.
En

----------

